# Next Central Scotland Forum ride



## Scoosh (12 Jun 2009)

Giving consideration to the next CC Scotland Forum ride, I was wondering if any of you have seen the book "Phillip's Cycle Tours around Edinburgh and the Scottish Borders", by Nick Cotton ?

There's a good-looking prospect on page 102 "In and out of Clydesdale between Lanark and Biggar", which is 56km, moderate, only a couple of (easy) climbs, nearest station Lanark. I'm not good enough to do the bikely.com or other mapping thing, otherwise I could show you the route ! Absolutely no idea about trains etc but the route is the sort I have been proposing.

No idea about dates yet but the route looks nice


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2009)

I've got the book here, I've no idea about trains to Lanark but the route looks nice, its new ground for me :-)


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> I've got the book here, I've no idea about trains to Lanark but the route looks nice, its new ground for me :-)


Are you masterful enough to do the route on bikely or something ?


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Are you masterful enough to do the route on bikely or something ?


It looks mostly on road, I'll give it a go.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Are you masterful enough to do the route on bikely or something ?


Here's the proposed route, a Lanark to Biggar Loop


----------



## ACS (12 Jun 2009)

Nice route but 140 mile drive is just to much for me, so as they would say on Dragons Den, I'm out.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Nice route but 140 mile drive is just to much for me, so as they would say on Dragons Den, I'm out.



Don't drive then SB - bike it! 
Get a posse and go for it...Mcmouseketeers!


----------



## ACS (13 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Don't drive then SB - bike it!
> Get a posse and go for it...Mcmouseketeers!



Next you will be telling me its downhill both ways, all I will need is gearing around 54x11 and a packet of jelly babies for fuel


----------



## scook94 (13 Jun 2009)

Looks like a do-able route. Big hill at the start, but I'm guessing it's no worse than the start of the Tour de Falkirk route from the station up to Hallglen....

Pity it's so far away as I'd have liked to give it a try before any proposed date (just so I don't get any surprises!)


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jun 2009)

Yes, distance to start might be an ishoo - it's maybe a bit far south to qualify for a _central_ Scotland ride. 

Pity, as it looks like a nice route - as do quite a few in that book.


----------



## eldudino (13 Jun 2009)

Are there any other offerings in the book that would be more suitable in terms of distance from Scotland's waistline? Looks good to me too, under an hours drive from Stirling too. Distances won't seem too bad if people car-share to get there.


----------



## HJ (13 Jun 2009)

Yeah train wise it is not good from Edinburgh either, on a Sunday it takes around 3 hours to get there, Saturday is better at between 1hr 15min and 1hr 45min depending on when you start. Shame as it would be a nice change to head south and west...

Any thing nearer to Glasgow? (did I really type that  ) Croy??


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Looks like a do-able route. Big hill at the start, but I'm guessing it's no worse than the start of the Tour de Falkirk route from the station up to Hallglen....
> 
> Pity it's so far away as I'd have liked to give it a try before any proposed date (just so I don't get any surprises!)



The climb out of Kirkfieldbank is a wee bit steep, but can be eased by forking left and folowing Donaldson Cres. this breaks the hill up a bit. Also quieter.


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, distance to start might be an ishoo - it's maybe a bit far south to qualify for a _central_ Scotland ride.
> 
> Pity, as it looks like a nice route - as do quite a few in that book.



no, it's still central scotland, Tinto is the highest point in the central lowlands. (707M)


----------



## HJ (14 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, distance to start might be an ishoo - it's maybe a bit far south to qualify for a _central_ Scotland ride.
> 
> Pity, as it looks like a nice route - as do quite a few in that book.



So what else is there in the book? Maybe we should have a poll giving a choice of rides...


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2009)

How about Perth for an origin? I'm just looking at the 'Fast Track to Glen Almond' route from page 78 of the Bike Scotland Book. According to it we can get direct trains from Edinburgh, Glasgow (Q'St), Stirling and Dundee. Its a bit shorter than the last one, 55km and described as:



> Get a clean getaway from Perth on cycle tracks before taking to quiet roads for a journey up Glen Almond
> Terrain: Level cycle tracks and minor roads



I think its something like this route.


----------



## TechMech (14 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> How about Perth for an origin? I'm just looking at the 'Fast Track to Glen Almond' route from page 78 of the Bike Scotland Book. According to it we can get direct trains from Edinburgh, Glasgow (Q'St), Stirling and Dundee. Its a bit shorter than the last one, 55km and described as:
> 
> I think its something like this route.



That'll be a heck of a trek to the start of that one for me 

Seriously though a couple of things to point out.

1 I'm practically doing this run tomorrow night with Perth Cycle club as they are having an open evening for non members as part of National Bike week. Although the route we're taking (and the one I've ridden before) turns off south on the wee road just past Chapelhill. So could be interesting going that wee bit further. Also nice quiet roads round that way.

2. Another wee tip would be not to follow the cycle route all the way to Almondbank when starting the run. As we're doing tomorrow night, where the cycle path goes under the A9 and the railway you can pop up and cross over and join the cycle path that runs on the right hand side of the A9 all the way to Luncarty before crossing back over the A9 and heading West to Moneydie. I would recommend this as the cycle route from the North Inch to Almondbank is always busy with dog walkers at the weekend.

3. More importantly there is a good beer stop in Pitcairngreen (can be busy though) and I did pass an Inn near or in Chapelhill, but i'm not sure if it was open or not.


----------



## TechMech (14 Jun 2009)

So the route would be like this


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2009)

Cool, let us know how you get on. I've only done the section on the NCN from Perth station to the A9 (I had some kill before the next train) a few years back from what I can remember it was paved and in good condition. Ive no idea about beyond that. More recently I did a ride to Crieff, Luncarty and crossing the Tay north of Stanely (near Kinclaven) and followed the B8063 it was in good condition and a nice ride.


----------



## TechMech (14 Jun 2009)

You could easily extend the route like this. This extra top bit is part of a circular route described on the National Cycle Route 77 map.



> This route follows quiet unclassified roads once away from Bankfoot and has fine views of the Obney Hills. The Bankfoot run goes out to the foot of Little Glenshee and crosses the Shochie Burn via a ford.



I've also just noticed that listed on the map there is indeed a Chapelhill Inn Restaurant (only at weekends apparently, explains why it looked shut midweek when I went past) and also the Drumtochty Tavern in Harrietfield.


----------



## scook94 (14 Jun 2009)

Looks like an excellent option and if we have someone in the pack who has knowledge of the route then so much the better. I'd vote for this route. Just need to pick the date now...?


----------



## TechMech (14 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> Cool, let us know how you get on. I've only done the section on the NCN from Perth station to the A9 (I had some kill before the next train) a few years back from what I can remember it was paved and in good condition. Ive no idea about beyond that. More recently I did a ride to Crieff, Luncarty and crossing the Tay north of Stanely (near Kinclaven) and followed the B8063 it was in good condition and a nice ride.



Just after the point where it goes under the A9 and the Railway the tarmac runs out and it turns to hard impacted ground but easily passable. The main problem with this section is that it is very narrow at points, especially when you just enter Almondbank as there's a 200-300 yard section where it's just about a bike width apart with a fence on one side and a drop into the river on the other. Meet a dog walker here and it's backing up time!


----------



## eldudino (14 Jun 2009)

That route looks pretty nice, not too onerous on the old elevation either. Seeing as that's the case, would it be prudent to suggest we extend it a wee bit? Not too much, just around the 40-45 mile mark assuming we'd be stopping half way round for some nourishment (mine's the scampi & a pint).

Ignore the lengthening suggestion if it'll put off less adventurous amateurs! I think I'm getting ahead of myself, I'll no doubt end up at the back of the pack needing encouragement by the 10 mile mark!


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Looks like an excellent option and if we have someone in the pack who has knowledge of the route then so much the better. I'd vote for this route. Just need to pick the date now...?


Hmmmmmmm .... we thought we had this on the last 2 rides ...  ... so now is the time for us to get it right 

No pressure, then, TechMech


----------



## TechMech (15 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> That route looks pretty nice, not too onerous on the old elevation either. Seeing as that's the case, would it be prudent to suggest we extend it a wee bit? Not too much, just around the 40-45 mile mark assuming we'd be stopping half way round for some nourishment (mine's the scampi & a pint).
> 
> Ignore the lengthening suggestion if it'll put off less adventurous amateurs! I think I'm getting ahead of myself, I'll no doubt end up at the back of the pack needing encouragement by the 10 mile mark!



This is the extended route I posted a couple of posts back in case you missed it 

It works out about 44 miles and Chapelhill Inn is 22 miles in, bonus!


----------



## TechMech (15 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Hmmmmmmm .... we thought we had this on the last 2 rides ...  ... so now is the time for us to get it right
> 
> No pressure, then, TechMech



Nay bother, I know most of the route pretty well. Plus we've got Hlab's GPS to back me up.............OK I'll bring a map


----------



## ACS (15 Jun 2009)

I'm up for this. 23 miles warm up from my gaff, quick 43 mile sprint drafting Tech Mech and 23 miles to warm down, nae wuckin' forries.

OK I'll bring the car.....


----------



## eldudino (15 Jun 2009)

TechMech said:


> This is the extended route I posted a couple of posts back in case you missed it
> 
> It works out about 44 miles and Chapelhill Inn is 22 miles in, bonus!



Just googled it... there's a pic of a hog-roast on the 'events' page... I'm 100% for this route!


----------



## scook94 (15 Jun 2009)

What about the date then?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jun 2009)

How about a Saturday for a change ? Or is station/Tesco/wherever parking more of an ishoo ?

4 July ?




... and I won't take offence (or a fence) if I am shotted down


----------



## scook94 (15 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> How about a Saturday for a change ? Or is station/Tesco/wherever parking more of an ishoo ?
> 
> 4 July ?
> 
> ...



Saturday 4th suits me better than Sunday 5th... I would imagine there would be somewhere in Perth we could get parked without a problem (free) on Saturday. I'm sure TechMech can advise.


----------



## eldudino (15 Jun 2009)

4th is good for me, 5th is our wedding anniversary so that's a no-no. I'm away the following two weekends so it'd be nice to have a pre-holiday ride!


----------



## ACS (15 Jun 2009)

Any chance of later in the month, I will be travelling back from my jollydays. Bit cheeky I know but the majority must prevail.


----------



## MrRidley (15 Jun 2009)

Anytime will be good for me, even this weekend  as i go for a run most weekends anyway.


----------



## magnatom (15 Jun 2009)

Hmmm. Perth might just be a little far for me, and I'm not sure on availability, but I'll keep an eye on the thread and I'll start sweetening the wife up, just in case!


----------



## eldudino (15 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> Hmmm. Perth might just be a little far for me, and I'm not sure on availability, but I'll keep an eye on the thread and I'll start sweetening the wife up, just in case!



Pha! You can get the fast train from Queen St to Perth which takes under an hour. 

By the way, there's a chippy on the High Street that does the best fish, chips and mushy peas I've tasted (in Scotland). Nothing like the Central-belt undisclosed-white-fish-in-pale-soggy-batter!


----------



## Noodley (15 Jun 2009)

Tesco on the outskirts of Perth has plenty of free parking and a cafe.

I can't manage 4th due to 'other stuff' but I must get along to a ride with you guys sometime soon.


----------



## scook94 (15 Jun 2009)

Ok if I've done it right I've created one of those Doodle poll things to help us pick a date. I'll let you guys chose the date once everyone has added their availability. Hope it works...

linky...


----------



## Renard (15 Jun 2009)

Is the Lanark one on or not?


----------



## scook94 (16 Jun 2009)

Renard said:


> Is the Lanark one on or not?



I think we've decided on the Perth route instead now, right?


----------



## Renard (16 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> I think we've decided on the Perth route instead now, right?



OK


----------



## TechMech (16 Jun 2009)

Sunday would be the best time for the ride as nothing is free in the centre on Saturday. There are two large Tesco stores in Perth, but unlike the previous two rides, neither are close to the train station or the intended cycle route.

The best free parking for a Sunday ride would be the car park at the South Inch. If you look at the route map and head directly East from the train station following the proposed route, where it turns 90 degrees and heads up Tay Street this is a roundabout. If you turn left (south) at this roundabout on to Shore road the entrance to the car park is about 100 yards on the left.

This way the folks that are coming by train can easily meet up with the folks arriving by car and we can start the route from here.


----------



## HJ (16 Jun 2009)

Scoosh could put a poll (it has to be done by the person who started the thread), but suspect that scook94 is right and Perth would be the preferred route as it is easier to get to...


----------



## HJ (16 Jun 2009)

TechMech said:


> Sunday would be the best time for the ride as nothing is free in the centre on Saturday. There are two large Tesco stores in Perth, but unlike the previous two rides, neither are close to the train station or the intended cycle route.
> 
> The best free parking for a Sunday ride would be the car park at the South Inch. If you look at the route map and head directly East from the train station following the proposed route, where it turns 90 degrees and heads up Tay Street this is a roundabout. If you turn left (south) at this roundabout on to Shore road the entrance to the car park is about 100 yards on the left.
> 
> This way the folks that are coming by train can easily meet up with the folks arriving by car and we can start the route from here.



But the trains are more frequent on Saturdays...


----------



## scook94 (16 Jun 2009)

I know Perth well enough to be able to park somewhere on the outskirts and cycle to the train station. If we are settled on that weekend then I'd much prefer the Saturday.


----------



## TechMech (16 Jun 2009)

The Saturday is cool with me as well, I was just thinking of those coming by car.

I've also just had a further thought, that there's always loads of spaces free at the top end of the Asda car park on the Dunkeld road. If you were to head in to Asda and then turn left as if you're entering McD's (but don't) and park in the bit at the top behind the flats.

I could meet those coming in by car there (as I've got to come this way anyway) and guide us in to meet those coming by train at the start of the North Inch next to Perth Bridge.

Just as an aside, I know it's unlikely to be this soon but this Saturday is out for me, any other is fine though through June and July (even August!)


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jun 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Scoosh could put a poll (it has to be done by the person who started the thread), but suspect that scook94 is right and Perth would be the preferred route as it is easier to get to...


Could he indeed .
This assumes that he has the know-how ... which he doesn't  - and from looking at the FAQ, it doesn't seem to show how one can add a poll retrospectively.

Now, if someone were to start another thread, with a poll (options to include Perth Saturday or Perth Sunday or Anywhere else Saturday or Anywhere else Anyotherday) I would be very happy  [<-= Very Happy smilie ]


----------



## HJ (16 Jun 2009)

I managed to do it with the May Ride Thread after I had started it. You have to go to the top of the thread and select the Thread Tools menu, if you have started the thread the fourth item in the menu will be "Add a poll to this thread", but only if you have started the thread... 

Simple really, it must have been other wise I wouldn't have been able to do it


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jun 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 
It's true - it can be done - and even by me 

Your task, should you chose to undertake it, is to complete the poll before Sunday 28 June, so a decision can be made.

This poll will self destruct close in 12 days' time, which should be about Sunday 28 June, giving us a week's lead time for the currently proposed date of 4/5 July.

Happy Polling 



> Simple really, it must have been other wise I wouldn't have been able to do it


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2009)

I'm a bit confused  (as usual). I quite like the idea of a ride in Perth beacause its easier to get to (thats about 75% new ground for me) I quite like Lanark too as thats 100% new ground for me. I'm happy however no matter what we decide.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'm a bit confused  (as usual). I quite like the idea of a ride in Perth beacause its easier to get to (thats about 75% new ground for me) I quite like Lanark too as thats 100% new ground for me. I'm happy however no matter what we decide.


That's what Option 5 is for - a HLaB special


----------



## Theseus (17 Jun 2009)

Unfortunately, MrsT, the t's & I will be preparing to go darn sarf on our summer hols on the 4-5th July. I may have to miss out, but I have voted anyway.


----------



## eldudino (17 Jun 2009)

I've put 'anywhere anytime', the poll's a bit unspecific! I'll try and make it whatever though.


----------



## ACS (17 Jun 2009)

Perth for me but after the weekend of the 4/5. If it runs that weekend hav a great day and I will catch y'all for the next blast out of the back.

I'm planning to do this 100km audax 16th Aug, I would welcome someone to get lost with.  Route is here.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Jun 2009)

SB, As i mentioned to you on the last CC ride i would love to do an event of this type, but it is just a bit far for me.


----------



## HJ (17 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Ok if I've done it right I've created one of those Doodle poll things to help us pick a date. I'll let you guys chose the date once everyone has added their availability. Hope it works...
> 
> *linky...*



Come on guys, more entries to the Doodle


----------



## ACS (17 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> SB, As i mentioned to you on the last CC ride i would love to do an event of this type, but it is just a bit far for me.



I am assuming you are talking about the travelling distance, 'cause not in a million years do I believe that you cannot storm around 100km and still have the energy to eat a bridie.

If you change you mind I would be happy to pick up and drop you off from Cupar, Leuchars or Dundee just drop me a PM if you take a mad turn nearer the time.

Fife Century Road Club also run Reliability Trials over various distance late in the season. I have just emailed the coordinator for a date.


----------



## magnatom (17 Jun 2009)

I'll fill in the doodle when I get back to work next week. I have some Sunday work comiing up, so I'll need to check what is happening, and I am off on holiday this week. 

Oh and I have this wee 100 mile ride to contend with first!


----------



## marooncat (17 Jun 2009)

Ok, I have just put myself on the Doodle but not 100% sure if I am feeling brave enough for this yet  I will see when a date is confirmed

Is there any way of seeing the route profile on the maps, I have an alergy to hills


----------



## scook94 (18 Jun 2009)

It's kinda looking like you guys would prefer to ride without me (again) and do this run on 2nd Aug...


----------



## TechMech (18 Jun 2009)

marooncat said:


> Ok, I have just put myself on the Doodle but not 100% sure if I am feeling brave enough for this yet  I will see when a date is confirmed
> 
> Is there any way of seeing the route profile on the maps, I have an alergy to hills



Mate, you should come along if you can make it. I've been on two runs now, and I swear, on the first one I was walking up the hills but no one left me behind (HJ can vouch for this )

On another note I've got a mate of mine interested in coming out on this run. We went out tonight for a 15 miler and I had to work pretty hard to keep up with him........he was on a 48/16 fixed!!!!!


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Jun 2009)

I don't mind where the next ride is, if i am able to make it i will.

Sunday is the best day for me, as i start some part time work this week and don't know which saturdays i'll need to cover yet.

unfortunately Perth is just too slow on the train, so I need to see if i can get the car.

If i can't make this, I'll catch you on the next ride.


----------



## HJ (23 Jun 2009)

Do we have a consensus yet? A Saturday in Perth has half the vote...


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2009)

The Doodle link has 8 votes for Sunday 2nd Aug, that's the highest availability followed by Sunday 26th July and Sunday 9th August.


----------



## eldudino (24 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> The Doodle link has 8 votes for Sunday 2nd Aug, that's the highest availability followed by Sunday 26th July and Sunday 9th August.



2nd Aug now unavailable for me, going down to the lakes for the weekend on the motorbike.


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> 2nd Aug now unavailable for me, going down to the lakes for the weekend on the motorbike.




Doodle edited accordingly.


----------



## magnatom (24 Jun 2009)

My weekend arrangements are all up in the air at the moment, with a few things possibly happening over the next month or so. So I'll keep an eye on what is arranged and make it if I can.

I definitely won't be able to make it the first weekend in August as I will be down in Blackpool, and possibly taking part in my first proper sportive.


----------



## HJ (27 Jun 2009)

So are we up for a ride in July or not???


----------



## Theseus (28 Jun 2009)

OK, I have had maybe a little too much to drink, but this needs saying...

Someone, anyone. Set a date, place and route. Those that can make it will, those that can't, won't.


----------



## TechMech (28 Jun 2009)

Well looking at the Doodle the 4th July still has 6/10 available from those that participated. Looking at the polls there's 6 for a Saturday in Perth and 6 for anytime, so that could potentially make 12 riders.

I'm happy to go with the Perth route as laid out here.

So 4th of July, route as above.

What times do the various trains get in?


----------



## HJ (29 Jun 2009)

So Saturday 4th July from Perth, I can get there for 10 or 10:40...


----------



## magnatom (29 Jun 2009)

This weekend is a no-no for me. Friends visiting from Ireland. Have fun folks!


----------



## eldudino (29 Jun 2009)

10am is good for me.


----------



## scook94 (29 Jun 2009)

I should be okay at anytime as I'll be driving...


----------



## simon_brooke (29 Jun 2009)

Sorry to be late as usual!

Perth is way too far north for me, but if there's another ride further south later in the summer I'd likely be up for it.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jun 2009)

Perth is fine for me, experiment and maybe even Mrs Scoosh


----------



## MrRidley (29 Jun 2009)

Sorry, sat is out for for me as i have a prior engagement with some dinosaurs at the SECC.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jun 2009)

Ah-Ha ! Time for me to get a few extra kms on Cyclogs, then


----------



## Theseus (30 Jun 2009)

Apologies, but I will not be attending this event.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2009)

Looks like I could be out for Saturday too, I'd forgotten I'd said to a mate that I'd watch the start of the Tour at his place.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> Looks like I could be out for Saturday too, I'd forgotten I'd said to a mate that I'd watch the start of the Tour at his place.


Bring your mate - and watch the re-run @ 1900


----------



## eldudino (30 Jun 2009)

scoosh said:


> Bring your mate - and watch the re-run @ 1900



Hear hear!


----------



## TechMech (30 Jun 2009)

I rode part of the route tonight, as after a 3 hour meeting this afternoon I needed to get out for a cycle as soon as I got home.

Anyway, this is the potential food stop for Saturday...







...and the opening times....






...this place is right in the middle of a built up area with restricted views  ...






...and some of the locals insisted I take their picture  ....


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2009)

That's my mate having to rush up to the north west coast this weekend so it looks like I'm free (ooer) after all. Can somebody refresh my memory please of the current route and where and when we are meeting?

PS good pics Tech Mech


----------



## scook94 (30 Jun 2009)

Think this is the route. Meeting at the train station at a time yet to be determind, possibly 10-10:30?

As I haven't done one of these before, what should I bring along that I wouldn't normally on a ride this distance? Thinking plenty enough money for the lunch break and my locks? What else?


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2009)

So final attendees are (in no particular order)(correct me if I'm wrong)...

scook94
HLaB
TechMech
Scoosh
Mrs Scoosh (poss)
HJ
Jim Noir - on doodle as available but hasn't confirmed.
eldudino

Anyone else I've left off?

Time is 10 for 10.30 at the station car park, is this the best place to meet TechMech? I'm possibly taking the train so it's not an issue but parking won't be cheap there, are there any supermarkets that would suit better?


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> So final attendees are (in no particular order)(correct me if I'm wrong)...
> 
> scook94
> HLaB
> ...


I'll be bringing the car and think the Asda car park, on the way in to Perth from the M'way, is the preferred option. Is this right, Oh mighty Tech Mech, our local fount of all knowledge - and navigator for the day  ... but I'm sure HLaB will have his GPS with him  .


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> I'll be bringing the car and think the Asda car park, on the way in to Perth from the M'way, is the preferred option. Is this right, Oh mighty Tech Mech, our local fount of all knowledge - and navigator for the day  ... but I'm sure HLaB will have his GPS with him  .


So we turn right at the Campsies ! 
I could squeeze the bike in the car and hope it starts or I could take the train, the latter could be the preffered option if alcohol is involved!


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> if alcohol is involved!



My thoughts exactly, there's plenty of 'energy' in a pint or two of ale!


----------



## TechMech (2 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> I'll be bringing the car and think the Asda car park, on the way in to Perth from the M'way, is the preferred option. Is this right, Oh mighty Tech Mech, our local fount of all knowledge - and navigator for the day  ... but I'm sure HLaB will have his GPS with him  .



OK folks, as Scoosh says if your coming by car I recommend that you park at the top end of the Adsa car park on the Dunkeld road, as these spaces are rarely if ever used and no jobsworth is going to slap a ticket on you. Using my artistic skills I have created you this handy map....






I will be at the Asda car park for 10 to meet those coming by car, as I've got to come this way from chateau TechMech. Then we'll head down to the start of the North Inch next to Perth Bridge for around 10:30. Those coming by train should cycle directly east and then directly north and meet at the same place on the North Inch. Here's another handy map to show everyone the way....






With these handy maps i'm really spoiling you  But if you should still get lost on the way I'll PM everyone my mobile number.


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2009)

Hmm.... I may be bringing the car. Trains are one an hour and I don't want to risk arriving back from the ride 5 minutes after a train goes then have to wait 55 mins! Plus the train to get there arrives at 9.40 and if I take the car I can bring a flask of tea with me!


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2009)

Looks like it could be the car :-( There's Engineering works this Saturday


> Engineering work starting on 04/07/09 between Edinburgh and Inverness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> OK folks, as Scoosh says if your coming by car I recommend that you park at the top end of the Adsa car park on the Dunkeld road, as these spaces are rarely if ever used and no jobsworth is going to slap a ticket on you. Using my artistic skills I have created you this handy map....
> 
> I will be at the Asda car park for 10 to meet those coming by car, as I've got to come this way from chateau TechMech. Then we'll head down to the start of the North Inch next to Perth Bridge for around 10:30. Those coming by train should cycle directly east and then directly north and meet at the same place on the North Inch. Here's another handy map to show everyone the way....
> 
> With these handy maps i'm really spoiling you  But if you should still get lost on the way I'll PM everyone my mobile number.


I think we've found the (permanent ) *CC Scotland Forum Ride Navigator*  

What service  !

Does it include getting in the drinks


----------



## HJ (3 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> I think we've found the (permanent  *CC Scotland Forum Ride Navigator*
> 
> What service  !
> 
> Does it include getting in the drinks



Aye but can we keep up with him...


----------



## TechMech (3 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Does it include getting in the drinks



Of course, drinks for everyone!


----------



## TechMech (3 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Aye but can we keep up with him...



Do you mean the cycling or the drinking 

Anyway it was really hot last time and the beer was really cold


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2009)

I think that my mind made up, Im not driving  hic; I'll get up early and get the 8:03 to Stirling and then 8:53 from Stirling to Perth and I can cycle or wobble back to my folks in Dunfermline.


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Jul 2009)

Hi 

being new to cycling, ( some of you may have read my introduction thread ) and new to this forum, may I ask on your day out tomorrow ( which I cannot manage ) do you use racing bikes or is it all sorts?

I wouldn't mind joining you all at some point, probably tomorrows would be too soon for me anyway, as I have only reached the 22 mile stage in one go and only been cycling for a couple of weeks. I only bought myself a bike last Friday, so that is how new I am to all this.

Jane x


----------



## Seamab (3 Jul 2009)

Hi, just joined the forum and would like to join you for this ride tomorrow if that's OK. Is the meeting place at North Inch where the war memorial/statue thing is?
I live in Dollar and am looking to get some miles in so i'll cycle to and from Perth.

I've been up Glenalmond before (saw some red squirrels last time) but not round the Glenshee loop.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jul 2009)

Welcome to the both of youse 

Do please come out with us tomorrow - it's a friendly, social ride  at a pace to suit everyone . We've had beginners to ... well HLaB - but he usually gets a bit lost , so gets reigned in fairly easily.


----------



## eldudino (3 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> Hi, just joined the forum and would like to join you for this ride tomorrow if that's OK. Is the meeting place at North Inch where the war memorial/statue thing is?
> I live in Dollar and am looking to get some miles in so i'll cycle to and from Perth.
> 
> I've been up Glenalmond before (saw some red squirrels last time) but not round the Glenshee loop.



It'd be good to meet a new CC member, see you tomorrow!


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi
> 
> being new to cycling, ( some of you may have read my introduction thread ) and new to this forum, may I ask on your day out tomorrow ( which I cannot manage ) do you use racing bikes or is it all sorts?
> 
> ...



Jane I'm on a road bike as a few others, we also have different types of bikes and hope we all have a grand time, hope to see you on a ride soon.



Seamab said:


> Hi, just joined the forum and would like to join you for this ride tomorrow if that's OK. Is the meeting place at North Inch where the war memorial/statue thing is?
> I live in Dollar and am looking to get some miles in so i'll cycle to and from Perth.
> 
> I've been up Glenalmond before (saw some red squirrels last time) but not round the Glenshee loop.


Welcome Seamab, glad to have you along; after Inverkeithing to Dunfermline, Gloom Hill in Dollar I think is my favourite hill. We are meeting at the rail Station in Perth.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jul 2009)

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow and pleasant weather, i'm pretty mad i wont make it as i had great fun on the last couple of rides, i will be be lucky to get any miles at all tomorrow, but i've a game of golf booked for 6am  so enjoy and may the wind be at your backs.


----------



## TechMech (3 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> Hi, just joined the forum and would like to join you for this ride tomorrow if that's OK. Is the meeting place at North Inch where the war memorial/statue thing is?
> I live in Dollar and am looking to get some miles in so i'll cycle to and from Perth.
> 
> I've been up Glenalmond before (saw some red squirrels last time) but not round the Glenshee loop.



Hi mate, you are most welcome to join us tomorrow.

You can meet folks at the train station/Asda car park for around 10, or at the memorial bit of the North Inch at 10:30 ish. I'll PM you my mobile number just in case.


----------



## TechMech (3 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi
> 
> being new to cycling, ( some of you may have read my introduction thread ) and new to this forum, may I ask on your day out tomorrow ( which I cannot manage ) do you use racing bikes or is it all sorts?
> 
> ...



Hi Jane, you're most welcome to join us for the next one if tomorrow is too soon for you.

Folks bring all sorts of bikes on our rides, from Racing bikes, Hybrids, and Mountain bikes. Our rides are not a race, just a great day out and no one gets left behind (which I can personally vouch for, as on the first ride it was me at the back )


----------



## Seamab (3 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll see you at North Inch as i'll be coming in from Bridge of Earn and then along the harbour road.

Hlab wrote:

```
after Inverkeithing to Dunfermline, Gloom Hill in Dollar I think is my favourite hill.
```
Do you mean the road up to Castle Campbell? That's a serious climb on a bike!

My favourite hill climb in the area on the bike is the B road from Dunning to Yetts O' Muckhart. I'll be doing this in reverse on the way to Perth and looking forward to the view from the top and the descent down to Dunning.

If i'm feeling brave on the way home i might go up the Dragon hill from Dunning to Path of Condie and then Stronachie. Only a maybe....

In a fit of madness i entered the Radar Ride next Sunday which has a few nasty hills to contend with - so i need the practice in suffering.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'll see you at North Inch as i'll be coming in from Bridge of Earn and then along the harbour road.
> 
> Hlab wrote:
> 
> ...


Yeah Up Dollar Glen to Upper Hillfoot Road. I dont think I ve ever been through Dunning Glen from the north, I've always came at it from the Yetts O' Muckhart side to Dunning and back to Path of Condie. I think when I head back I'll follow the road that follows the Water of May to Path of Condie.

I thought about doing the Radar ride but I think I've left it too late to get a start and accomodation.


----------



## Seamab (3 Jul 2009)

> I thought about doing the Radar ride but I think I've left it too late to get a start and accomodation.



I'm just driving there and back on the day. It's only 1h 30min max drive from here. I did the Drumlanrig Challenge (on some of the same roads as the Radar Ride) back in May as my first ever sportive and was surprised by how quick the drive down was.


> Yeah Up Dollar Glen to Upper Hillfoot Road



I've not climbed up to the castle this year (too much of a woose). The last time i did it i was bent double over the bars after crossing the cattlegrid at the top car park. Perhaps i should try it tomorrow when i get back as a simulation of the climb up to the radar station...


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Jul 2009)

Hope you have a great ride tomorrow.

see you at the next one.


----------



## scook94 (3 Jul 2009)

I should really stop drinking and get an early night, shouldn't I?


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Have fun guys


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Hi Jane, you're most welcome to join us for the next one if tomorrow is too soon for you.
> 
> Folks bring all sorts of bikes on our rides, from Racing bikes, Hybrids, and Mountain bikes. Our rides are not a race, just a great day out and no one gets left behind (which I can personally vouch for, as on the first ride it was me at the back )



Much appreciated thanks.

How often do these rides take place? Is it monthly?

You have a cracking day for it, not 7am yet and the sun is out in Dunfermline.

Have a great day all.

Jane x


----------



## TechMech (4 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Much appreciated thanks.
> 
> How often do these rides take place? Is it monthly?
> 
> ...



We usually try to get out every month for a cycle, but sometimes it's a bit longer in the arranging. Keep and eye on this section of the forums, as i'm sure the location of the next one will be talked about very soon


----------



## TechMech (4 Jul 2009)

Thanks to everyone who made it through to Perth, that was a great cycle today 

Here are my stats for the day:

Distance: 48.04 miles
Cycling Time: 3h 32m 09s
Average Speed: 13.5mph
Max Speed: 34.9 mph


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2009)

A great day, thanks to TechMech 

He arranged the route, the lunch stop, the later beer stop, the shortcut for the carparkers, the lovely weather etc etc . Top job, Mate . AND ... _we didn't get lost_ 

My metric stats:
Distance : 70.05km - including a few mini-circuits of the car park to make up to 70 
Ride time : 3h 29m 24s
Avg speed : 19.15 kph
Max Sp : 49.98kph

This ride is definitely worth repeating, as it's nice and flat, lovely scenery, quiet roads.


----------



## eldudino (4 Jul 2009)

All hail Tech Mech's navigation skills! HLaB's Garmin was positively redundant!

Good old fashioned Imperial stats for me:

Distance: 44.01 miles
Cycling Time: 3h 07m 42s
Average Speed: 14.0mph
Max Speed: 97.1mph (I think my mobile may have got too close to the cycle computer but that's what the computer says so it must be right )

Great day out, really nice route with some impressive scenery and very quiet roads, worth repeating soon!


----------



## magnatom (4 Jul 2009)

This thread is useless without photos! 

Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

You all seem to have different distances and different ride times. 

Are you sure you all didn't just meet up with strangers and ride with them?


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jul 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time, that was an excellenet distance and time.

i will build myself up for the next ride out.

;-)

Jane x


----------



## HJ (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> You all seem to have different distances and different ride times.
> 
> Are you sure you all didn't just meet up with strangers and ride with them?



We will have synchronize computers before we start next time, I think some of it depends on how many time you turn round and go back to find out where the others have got to, or how many circuits of the car park, or how many time you are sent back across the ford until the photographers get the picture they want... or something like that.



scoosh said:


> This ride is definitely worth repeating, as it's nice and flat, lovely scenery, quiet roads.



Are you sure you were on the same ride?? More undulating than flat, flat is terribly boring...


----------



## HJ (4 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> This thread is useless without photos!
> 
> Glad you had a good day!



Oh OK...


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jul 2009)

Great pictures, I hope to be with you all on the next one ;-)


----------



## Jane Smart (5 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> I should really stop drinking and get an early night, shouldn't I?




did you? lol


----------



## scook94 (5 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> did you? lol




Well I had one more before going to bed.  No hangover yesterday, so I think I got away with it.

It was certainly a great day. The route was perfect, great scenery and a few undulations to get the heart rate up (for me at least). Definitely a route we should consider using again.

Really nice to have been part of yesterday and to meet the faces behind the names. Looking forward to the next one!!


----------



## TechMech (5 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> You all seem to have different distances and different ride times.
> 
> Are you sure you all didn't just meet up with strangers and ride with them?



I did an extra 2 miles each way from home to Asda and back, so the ride was about 44 miles all in.


----------



## HJ (5 Jul 2009)

Ok so who is going to start a new thread for the Next Central Scotland Forum ride (that title has already been used), you all know you want one...


----------



## Jane Smart (5 Jul 2009)

Give me a month to get some miles in. 22 is my max just now, I think, well that is what I have done, but only been cycling since last month, a bit of a noob haha, but hopefully I can go along with you all next time :-)

Oh I bought a bag for the front of my bike today, I went to tesco and it holds two bottles of wine nicely haha!!

x


----------



## Seamab (5 Jul 2009)

Just to say thanks for the great ride and warm welcome. I had a great day - a brisk run to Perth (thinking i'd be late) - then a great social ride over some lovely undulating terrain - nice pitstops and a taxing return with Hlab over the Ochils. That man can climb!

Symmetrical sunburn on the legs and 104.5 miles all in. Just what i needed for next weekend.

The only problem was the front mech which would not budge out of the big ring without manual intervention. I'm going to have to get this sorted asap and will give the Stirling Bike repair man (somewhere near Aldi) a call.
Anyone have a tel number or web link? 

Great to meet you all. I have a few ideas about a future ride - time to start a new thread on that one?

Thanks again
Stephen


----------



## scook94 (5 Jul 2009)

Seamab - in case you haven't found it already Stirling Cycle Repairs


----------



## scook94 (5 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Ok so how is going to start a new thread for the Next Central Scotland Forum ride (that title has already been used), you all know you want one...




HJ - any merit in just making this thing, say, the last Sunday of every month? Those that can make it will come and hopefully those that can't will make it next month. This way all we need to decide upon is the route?

Anyway, just a thought...


----------



## Seamab (5 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> Seamab - in case you haven't found it already Stirling Cycle Repairs



Great Steven- many thanks


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2009)

My Internet was down and I've only got round to posting this now, what a great ride. :troll:


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> My Internet was down and I've only got round to posting this now, what a great ride. :troll:



I'm just stretching my hamstrings... honest guv! 

That's a great pic by the way!


----------



## HJ (6 Jul 2009)

Spot the difference between a CC ride and a club ride...


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

Sounds like a good time was had by all... 















but I bet you missed me!


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> but I bet you missed me!


Missed who :?:

Actually I missed you're bike I was thinking of getting a test ride before I bought


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> Missed who :?:
> 
> Actually I missed you're bike I was thinking of getting a test ride before I bought




How did your visit to Billy Bilslands go? If you are still looking for a test ride I am sure we can arrange something over the next week or so.


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> magnatom said:
> 
> 
> > but I bet you missed me!
> ...



+1


----------



## scook94 (7 Jul 2009)

So when's the next one? 26th?


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

You could suggest that in the NEW Thread...


----------



## scook94 (7 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> You could suggest that in the NEW Thread...



Doh!


----------

